# Relabelling after printing or before? UK



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

Is there any of you guys in the UK who are making your own brands and are relabelling your t shirts with your own logo, either stitching them in or maybe screen printing them in the back?

whats the usual process?

do you get it done after you've got your blank t shirts, and done your printing onto the t shirts?

or do you get your blank t shirts, relabel them first?

i'm not sure whats the best solution.

I want to have my own labels inside, preferably screen printed if possible for one line i am creating.

Im in the north of England, so if anyone has any advice, that would be great

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The best, cheapest, solution is to have all printing done at the same time. Do your labels at the same time you're doing your design printing.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I use a vinyl cutter to do the simple logo/name inside label, you could get transfers and press them in or as above get them printed at the same time. I usually put the branding/label in after the t-shirt is decorated in case it's not up to standard so I haven't wasted my time.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

Progeny said:


> I use a vinyl cutter to do the simple logo/name inside label, you could get transfers and press them in or as above get them printed at the same time. I usually put the branding/label in after the t-shirt is decorated in case it's not up to standard so I haven't wasted my time.


An old post, but I wonder what happened to Lee?
I miss him trying to help.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

For tagless labels you have two popular options. First, screen print. We do the screen printed label after printing the main design (but in the same production cycle). This makes sure that we don't spend the extra time printing neck labels on any shirts that may be duff's. Second popular option would be heat pressing screen printed label transfers in. We do this for many of our clients including our own clothing line. We really enjoy this option since we can use the screen printing press for other jobs and an employee can easily use a neck tag press to apply the neck tags. This is also done after the main design is printed. This option also is great if the brand is looking to produce long term since we always over produce on the transfers and have more for the next production run.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BandPrints said:


> We do the screen printed label after printing the main design (but in the same production cycle). This makes sure that we don't spend the extra time printing neck labels on any shirts that may be duff's.


That's funny, we do the opposite. We always start with the least difficult print first (usually the 1 color label) then move on to the most diffficult. We don't want to do a 2 or 3 color job then mess up on the single color label and have to trash the whole garment.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

That makes sense. Most of the jobs we are now doing via transfer labels. As soon as we get a neck tag auto press they will just be done on that. Also having the transfers in bulk makes it easy when the brand wants to come back and do small runs such as 50 units.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BandPrints said:


> That makes sense. Most of the jobs we are now doing via transfer labels. As soon as we get a neck tag auto press they will just be done on that. Also having the transfers in bulk makes it easy when the brand wants to come back and do small runs such as 50 units.


We do a lot of custom and one-off's, and on those we also use labels. But if we have 24+ we will usually screen print because it's quicker.


----------

